# [SOLVED] MPU-401 Compatible MIDI Device



## Chloe50621 (Apr 5, 2001)

Under my Device Manager I have a yellow exclaimation point by the MPU-401 Compatible MIDI Device and I am wondering how to get rid of the yellow exclaimation point? 

My computer is a Systemax 700 MG - Win. ME. 

Thanks! Chloe


----------



## Memorgan (Jan 23, 2003)

Usually means there is a problem with the driver. Have a look in device manager. Start, Control panel, system, then device manager, click on the sound video and games controllers icon, and you should see the yellow icon next to the problem hardware. Right click and select properties, and it should let you know if its a driver problem or conflict.

I found that "removing " the device and rebooting windows worked. Windows picked up the card and reinstalled the drivers itself.

Hope this helps ( Running XP now, so ME is a littly hazy, but I think its right ! )


----------



## Chloe50621 (Apr 5, 2001)

Thanks! I just did what you said to do and the yellow icon isn't showing any more.
Thanks very much! Chloe


----------



## Chloe50621 (Apr 5, 2001)

Hi,
I thought that my problem was solved but I guess that it isn't. If I remove it like that then restart it - not completely shutting it down, the yellow exclaimation point is gone, but if I shut it completely down then it is back again. I have tried to reinstall the driver and it does the same thing - I will think that I have fixed it until I shut it completely down. Then the next morning there it is back again.
I had a new hard drive installed a couple of weeks ago. Could there be a problem with the hard drive and the MPU-401 Compatible MIDI Device ?
Everything seems to be working good other than that darn yellow exclaimation point under the device manger. Should I just ignore it? is it not important??
or if I ignore it will it turn into a bigger problem??

Thanks! Chloe


----------



## JSanguancheu (Aug 11, 2002)

Hi Chloe,

What type of sound card do you have in your system?

Tried to lookup the 700 MG on www.systemaxpc.com but they only want serial numbers. bleh.  You have the serial # handy?

What you may need to do is download the latest sound drivers for your system and install/update them.


----------



## Memorgan (Jan 23, 2003)

Hi, 
seems a bit odd this. I presume that the drivers are installed correctly, and that the card itself is seated properly on the motherboard? What does it say in device manager? Is this a MIDI card, or is it the midi function on a sound card? Have you checked the manufacturers website for driver updates? Its worth looking at all these. If you have already done that, it may be worth removing the drivers etc, then moving the card to another PCI slot, its not rocket science if you havent done it before, and only takes a few minutes.

Let me know if no joy !

Midi can be a bit on a pain to be honest, I had to dump my Yamaha XG card when I went to Win XP !


----------



## Chloe50621 (Apr 5, 2001)

Hi, 
Thanks for the replies!
I am not sure what the man. of the sound card is but I think that it is Intel?? Where do I look to find it out??

The serial # is Systemax 003731973

It is so wierd, if I shut down the computer completely - no matter what I do it comes back with the yellow exclaimation point in the device manager. But if I just reboot it without completely shutting it down it doesn't have the yellow exclaimation mark, so weird! why would it do that??

I was looking under System Information - System Summary and under Problem Devices it was there: MPU.401compatibleMIDIACPI\*PNPB006\0 with the Error Code of 10 -- What does that all mean??

Thanks for your help!! Chloe


----------



## JSanguancheu (Aug 11, 2002)

Hmm..

Can you list what appears in your Device Manager under Sound, Video, and Game Controllers? 
Right-click My Computer > Properties > Hardware > Device Manager
Or, goto Control Panel > Sounds & Audio > Audio tab and see what's listed under Playback

Trying to figure out what kind of sound controller you have..Maybe we can find a more updated driver somewhere else on the internet.

Also, do you have the Driver Resource CD that came with the system? Here are instructions for re-installing all the system drivers. (Got them from systemax.com)

*Driver Resource CD (Advanced Recovery and Diagnostics)*

Reinstalling Drivers using the Driver Resource CD (Advanced Recovery and Diagnostics)

You can reinstall drivers anytime you suspect a problem with hardware suddenly not working correctly. To do this...

With the system powered on and at the Windows desktop, place the Driver Resource CD in your CD-ROM or DVD drive. 
The program should automatically start and you should see an introduction screen as the program detects your operating system. 
When the main screen comes up, choose the "Install Drivers" button, then follow the on-screen instructions. 
You may be prompted to restart your system after the drivers install. This is normal.


----------



## Chloe50621 (Apr 5, 2001)

Hi,
Under the Sound, video & game controllers there is:

AC'97 Driver for Intel (r) 82801AA Controller

Gameport Joystick

MPU-401 Compatible MIDI Device (this one has a yellow exclaimation mark)

Wave Device for Voice Modem

For Sound Playback: Preferred device- AC'97 Sound Card

MIDI Music Playbackreferred Device: Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth

Yes, I still have the Driver Resource CD that came with my computer. But my computer has a new hard drive installed (1/14/03) would that make a difference? Can I still use the Driver Resource CD that came with my computer or would the drivers have changed somehow?? my computer lack of knowledge is showing. haha

I have tried to install just the one driver for the MIDI device and it shows the yellow mark gone until I completely shut the computer down, then when I reboot completely it is back again. Why, I have no idea! Do you??

Thanks! Chloe


----------



## JSanguancheu (Aug 11, 2002)

I would try installing the drivers that came with the system CD first. The different harddrive shouldn't make a difference.

If that doesn't work, try this: Intel 82801AA Driver

If it asks for a username and password:
username is *drivers* // password is *all*

Just follow the directions on the page for copying the files to the correct folders.

Good luck.


----------



## Chloe50621 (Apr 5, 2001)

Hi,
I was wondering if it is ok to install all of the drivers when I only need the one? Or will only the one that I need be installed?
On the CD there is only 2 choices "install drivers" and "exit".


Thanks!


----------



## JSanguancheu (Aug 11, 2002)

If the only thing you've replaced since new was the harddrive, go ahead and install all. Shouldn't hurt. Windows will just use whatever is newest on the drive.


----------



## Chloe50621 (Apr 5, 2001)

Hi,
No, the only thing new on the computer is the hard drive. So I guess that it wouldn't hurt it to down load all the drivers, right? 

What would happen if I don't do anything?? will it just stay the same or will it eventually mess up something on my computer?? It isn't really causing any problems right now that I can see except the yellow exclaimation point.

Thanks! Chloe


----------



## JSanguancheu (Aug 11, 2002)

Well, I'm not a music expert but it's just a MIDI driver that seems to be having the problem. Unless you're a musician who wants to hook up synthesyzers(sp?) drum machines, etc., you should be fine with just leaving it the way it is.


----------



## Chloe50621 (Apr 5, 2001)

Well, I tried to update it: 

Start - Control Panel - System - Device Manager - Sound, Video & Game Controllers - MPU - 401 Compatible MIDI Device - Driver Tab - Click Update Driver
. by Specify the Location - Next - . by Search for better driver - check by Removable Floppy, CD Rom - . by Specify location - I put J:\ - put in CD Driver and it searched through everything and then said that its a Windows Driver File and that the best driver Windows Format is already installed:
C:/Windows/inf/wdmaudio.inf 

I shut down computer completely and turned it back on and still the same - yellow exclaimation mark by it.

I give up. I don't know what else to do. Guess, it won't hurt to leave it the way that it is as I don't do anything musical with it.

Thanks for all your help! Chloe


----------



## Memorgan (Jan 23, 2003)

Hi Chloe,
you need to tell windows to update driver, then, hit the " have disk" button, navigate to the folder where the new drivers are, then let it find them. As far as any damage goes, there wont be any. 
Midi is only a data stream, a series of instructions for midi equipment. It will only effect you if you plan to hook up a keyboard or something. Most soundcards will let you play midi data thru them, as does windows, so you neednt worry.
Sometimes windows will flag a problem even though it doesnt affect functionality. If you want to, you could try a software synth like the Yamaha SXYG 50, its free off Yamaha.com.
I think as far as the heavy tech stuff goes, the other guy knows a bit more than me, but I will keep an eye on this thread anyways.
Take care,


----------



## Chloe50621 (Apr 5, 2001)

Hi,
Thanks, but I don't know how to tell Windows to update the driver. How do I go about telling Windows to update the driver for the MPU-401 Compatible MIDI Device??
Please make it blow by blow I don't know very much about computers or maybe just enough to get me into trouble. haha

Thanks! Chloe


----------



## Memorgan (Jan 23, 2003)

You need to go into device manager again, click on properties for the Midi device, then " update driver, as above. 
As I said, havent used ME for an age, so not too sure of the exact process, but it should be self evident when you get there!
Just make sure you know where the new drivers live on your hard drive.

All the best, Mark


----------



## dionyzus (Jul 7, 2004)

I Had the same problem of finding the MIDI Wave device of the DLink (Conextant chip) modem as problem device. I think the problem is since the wave device of the modem cant properly share the IRQ with AC97 wave device and i seem to have a distorted audio with the MIDI device on. So i disabled it under device manager and set the preferences as "Do not map through this device" under settings and seem to have clear audio once again. Could someone tell me how i can run both devices without a problem? Its an intel 810 PIII500 512L2 SlotI

dionyzus.


----------

